# StrikeMaster Glide-Lite Sled GL-1- Custom- Used Once. LED Lights, skis, power cable, storage box, Strikemaster lid for seat...$110 Mentor, OH



## vanhln

For sale is a StrikeMaster Glide-Lite Sled GL-1 that has added skis, LED lights, storage, flip down table ledge, clear storage lid, etc. 

I've used it once, but am looking to give to a person that uses it more. you all know what a new glide lite costs, there are many extras....Would be great for a run and gun guy...


----------



## vanhln

The connector for the LED lights uses a 12V cigarette connector into your power source. You can easily cut the wire and add whatever connector you need for the lights.


----------



## 9Left

No rod holders anywhere?


----------



## vanhln

yes, there are the four standard rod holders on the back. The blue box lifts off and access to all four is there. Blue box folds down also and attaches to Glide lite with two wood dowels in the rod holder holes.


----------



## vanhln

TTT..... $100


----------



## vanhln

TTT


----------



## fishwendel2

Do you have dimensions? Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vanhln

Hi fishwendel... I won't be home till later tonight, but will post the dimensions of the original sled and the dim after the skis are added.


----------



## vanhln

vanhln said:


> Hi fishwendel... I won't be home till later tonight, but will post the dimensions of the original sled and the dim after the skis are added.


Dimensions of original Glide Lite:
18 W X 31 L X 16 H

Dimensions with Skis and collapsible box (box is removable very easily) and skis can come off....
45 L X 20 1/2 W X 16 H


----------



## Fish2Win

Where are you located?


----------



## Fish2Win

I just saw mentor, my bad. Is it available still


----------



## vanhln

yes its avail


----------

